# Chest hair - Yay or nay?



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

alextyrian said:


> I don't dislike light chest hair, but guys with light hair tend to have less of it and it takes on a greater variety of strange-looking textures. Black men and Slavic men can be like that, too. When it forms the little dense ringlets it's texturally inconsistent and it bothers me. So give me Southwestern Asia any day.


I know chest hair isn't as common on Asian men, but it's much appreciated when it's there :wink:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Katya00 said:


> hahaha thank god for that! Actually I like happy trails too  And I don't dislike all hair that isn't head hair, underarm hair is fine, leg/arm hair is fine (this is all men)...and I don't really understand why I don't like hair in other places. It wouldn't be a deal-breaker (on a man) it's just not something I'm really into. Just as some people prefer chest hair, I guess. Or blue eyes. Or black hair. Or tall. Simple personal preferences


It depends upon the hair length, texture, color, and how much is there. I don't like overly hairy armpits, but there's not a lot you can do about that. Shaving it just makes the man look weird. I'm fine with arm and leg hair on men.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Fizz said:


> It depends upon the hair length, texture, color, and how much is there. I don't like overly hairy armpits, but there's not a lot you can do about that. Shaving it just makes the man look weird. I'm fine with arm and leg hair on men.


Oh man, this kid in my high school had the most comical armpit hair. :'D All the girls in school thought he was hot, but he's one of those straight-edge guys who's not even interested. So we were at a pool party and the girls are all admiring this guy's chest, and he lifts his arms up to reveal these two enormous bush-mops. I mean easily 4 inches long and seriously thick! All the girls screamed and backed away. xD The few who remained got to hear his story about trying to apply deodorant, and they eventually ran off as well. Priceless.

Yeah, that's probably too much...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Oh man, this kid in my high school had the most comical armpit hair. :'D All the girls in school thought he was hot, but he's one of those straight-edge guys who's not even interested. So we were at a pool party and the girls are all admiring this guy's chest, and he lifts his arms up to reveal these two enormous bush-mops. I mean easily 4 inches long and seriously thick! All the girls screamed and backed away. xD *The few who remained got to hear his story about trying to apply deodorant, and they eventually ran off as well.* Priceless.
> 
> Yeah, that's probably too much...


I hope you're making a joke because that's one of the most disgusting things I've read on this site lately. I just have this mental picture and ... I think I'm gonna be sick


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think chest hair is really hot!!


----------



## Shemp (Mar 29, 2011)

I've just gained a new appreciation for the hair on my chest. +10 to self esteem.


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

A lot of people often seem surprised when they see how much chest hair I have. Not that I have that much, but I have a young-ish looking face so they usually don't put the two together.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't really have any hair on my chest, but if I did I would shave it off like I do with my arm and leg hair. On other people, it's their preference, but it wouldn't be something I would place much importance on anyway.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I find it one of those "different from the girls" traits that totally turns me on. I do not understand guys ever removing their hair - freaks me out.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zster said:


> I find it one of those "different from the girls" traits that totally turns me on. I do not understand guys ever removing their hair - freaks me out.


Men do it for various reasons, although we don't have to do it for societal reasons like women do. Swimmers are better off without hair, as are cyclists (although that's just leg hair, not chest hair). Other men may feel more comfortable not having chest hair. I personally have very little body hair myself, and getting rid of what I do have can really make things much more comfortable than if I had left the hair.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I have fairly thick chest hair by I don't really like it.:sad: On some men I don't _mind_ it, but too much is gross and in general it's not really my thing.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Katya00 said:


> Actually I like happy trails too


Happy trails are fucking AWESOME!! XD

For some reason for me it has to be nothing but brown, for some reason black isn't always nice which sucks because I love men with black hair  Unless they are black or rather dark-skinned period, they're the exception. The neck to elbows to crotch rugs are a bit much too...I don't understand why people shave there though, unless like previous posters' mentions like the itty bitty curly thing or patchy hair is going on, you've probably got nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

I love my women with massive amounts of chest hair, but only when they stare at a full moon.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't care. Smooth is nice. Hairy is nice. A chest is a chest. It's the heart that matters.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Meh. 
Some hair > fur coat > prepubescent smooth.


----------



## Absurdist (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate my body hair. If i could go without it anywhere but my legs and above the neck i would be happy.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Exceptionally fuzzy guys make me think of my dad.

I'm not attracted to men that remind me of my father.. xD


----------



## Ranoosha (Nov 18, 2010)

ewwww!!! wait wthhh woman have chest hair????


----------



## Nadine M. Viores (May 24, 2011)

I love running my hands thru my man's chest hair!!!


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> Yuck. I don't like body hair...male or female. My one exception is private parts...I understand exactly why someone might not want to put blades or waxes there or want to deal with stubble. And girl hair isn't nearly as gross as man hair...


samesies. I don't really go for that type of thing on myself, or a potential boyfriend :3


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Hair, no hair, its fine. Its only hair.


----------



## aibohphobia (Aug 7, 2011)

it freaks me out more when a guy has a smooth, polished chest....too ken doll-ish for my taste. don't get me wrong, i do not like a bush of hair that covers the entire abdomen...reaching around the back (eeughhh), but i do like a nice patch i can run my fingers through. it's masculine and sexy.


----------

